# Angler mit Handikap



## friwilli (2. Mai 2007)

Gerade die Internet-Foren bieten Anglern mit Behinderungen die Möglichkeit, sich über Angelplätze zu informieren. Ich möchte daher den Anfang machen und die erste Info liefern. Hoffe, dass sich viele Angler beteiligen werde und die Admins das ganze etwas professioneller gestalten. 

Gewässer: Hennesee / NRW Sauerland bei 59872 Meschede.
Angelplatz: Im hinteren Seedrittel befinden sich zwei asphaltierte Strassen, direkt an der B55, die ins Wasser führen und von Bootsanglern zum Re- und Entladen genutzt werden. Von dort kann m.E. auch von Rollifahrern (Asphalt, leichtes Gefälle)geangelt werden. 
Zielfische: Wessfisch, Barsch, Zander , Hecht mit Naturköder
Probleme dann, wenn Badewetter ist, da die Wege dann von Badegästen genutzt werden.


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Hallo friwilli,
schau mal bei "Handicap Anglerverband in Deutschland e.V. rein.
Tel: 03042601476 Fax: 03042601423


----------



## the Gamefisher (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Moin Moin

Habe hier auch noch 2 Links gefunden

http://www.handicap-anglerverband.com/#_Angelkarten_–_Fischereiabgabemarken


Petri Heil
Holger


----------



## Maddoc (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Da ich selber Gehbehindert bin möchte ich euch den Forellensee Osloß in Niedersachsen empfehlen,sanfte Uferneigung, an einigen Stellen sogar mit Rolli möglich,Parken direkt am Angelplatz.Zielfisch ist Forelle und Hecht.
Hier noch ein Link : http://www.forellensee-osloss.de/

Petri Heil
Guido


----------



## leuchtboje (24. November 2008)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Moin,
habe einen Bekannten, der gehbehindert ist, als er noch laufen konnte, ist er immer zum Hochseeangeln gefahren, jetzt aber seit Jahren leider nichtmehr....

Lennt jemand einen Kutter oder ein Boot, welcher halbwegs behindertengerecht ist?


Dank schonmal und Gruß


----------



## ThomasLU (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Also ich möchte mal meine Hochachtung an alle aussprechen die auch an unsere Angelkollegen denken, die eine Behinderung haben, das findet man recht selten, danke dafür...


LG Thomas


----------



## detlef pohl (5. September 2009)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

hallo leute,

da ich selbst vereinsmitglied bin, weiss ich welche hilfestellungen es seitens des vereins und seiner mitglieder gibt. was ich jedoch ansprechen möchte ist folgendes: was macht man als behinderter in der zeit wo keine vereinsangeln angesagt sind? nicht jeder hat ein auto oder kann eins fahren. soll es das gewesen sein? ich für meinen teil muss sagen drei bis vier mal im jahr angeln ist mir einfach zu wenig. ich kann es mir aber auch nicht leisten mich mehreren vereinen anzuschliessen um öfter ans wasser zu kommen. (wer kann das schon?) was kann man da anderes tun als auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. von alleine meldet sich niemand und sagt: hey du hängst ja nur zuhause rum, ich nehm dich einfach mal mit. ständig rumzutelefonieren und sich andauernd absagen einzufangen macht auch keinen spass. oft bekommt man nach einer absage (keine zeit,kann nicht etc.- aber ich melde mich wenn ich fahre) mit, daß dann doch geangelt wurde. die welt ist eben ein dorf. statt absagen würde ich lieber fische fangen. 

mfg, detlef


----------



## friwilli (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

*AW: Hennesee* ​ 
Hallo Rollifahrer, ich hatte die beiden Wege am Hennesee mal in einem anderen Trööt als mögliche Angelstelle für euch angegeben. Dies könnt ihr ab sofort vergessen !!!! Nix mehr mit Angelstelle für Behinderte am *Hennesee*. ​


----------



## Ravenclaw (28. März 2011)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Da wil ich doch auch was dazu beitragen. 

Land: Frankreich (Manche)
Ort: Ducey 
Fluss: Selune

Dort ist vom Ort aus ein Parcour de peche zu erreichen. 
Parkplätze für Gehinderte vorhanden. 
Zielfische sind Forelle, Lachs, Aal.... 

An einigen Stellen sind Stege bis knapp über die Böschung angebracht die ohne Probleme mit dem Rolli befahren werden können. 
Sogar Tafeln für Sehbehinderte sind angebracht. 

Sehr zu empfelen wenn man im Urlaub auch mal nett Fischen gehen mag. 

Bild hab ich leider keins. 

 In Frankreich ist das Zeichen unten keine Abnormalität. 

Und noch ein Link zum schnuppern. 

http://www.peche-manche.com/les-parcours-touristiques.html


LG Oli


----------



## mawa-0815 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Hi 
ich selber bin stark eingeschränkt was meine Beweglichkeit angeht.
An guten Tagen kann ich ohne Stock laufen an schlechten kann ich garnicht laufen. Ich Angle gerne Am Ellerdonk und am dazu gehörigen Verladehafen der Kiesbaggerei. Wesel - Bisslich
Zum See:
Das Ufer ist schön flach und wenn es trocken ist kann man es sicherlich auch mit einem Rolli befahren ( da es zum Teil Weide/ Wiese ist)

Der Hafen :
Dort gibt es leider nur eine Möglichkeit an Wasser zu kommen und diese Betonrampe ist leider auch recht steil. Aber wenn man zu 2 ist halte ich nichts für unmöglich.

Die Karten gibt es im Angelcenter Hamminkeln ( dort ist alles eben und Behinderten gerecht). Wenn ihr euch das ansehen oder dort Angeln wollt meldet euch gerne bei mir, ich bin sehr oft da und leisste gerne auch Hilfestellung. 

Gruß Mattes


----------



## karpfenhai (4. August 2011)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Ganz schön eingeschlafen hier!? wenn interesse besteht bin gern bereit angler mit handikap mit zum angeln zu nehmen.
raum brb an der havel


----------



## salvelinus71 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Hi@all!

Komischerweise habe ich diesen thread heute erst entdeckt und da er mir ziemlich verwaist scheint, will ich meine Erfahrungen, welche ich als gehbehinderter (oberschenkelamput.) in den letzten Jahren gemacht habe sowie meine Einstellung zum Angeln mit Handicap hier mal kurz kundtun.

Also wie oben schon erwähnt, bin ich seit einem Autounfall im Jahre 1993 oberschenkelamputiert. Somit fallen auch bei mir so einige Angeltechniken, ohne Leib & Leben nochmals in Gefahr zu bringen, wzb. Fliegenfischen im Strom, Angeln in Steinpackungen, Angeln am Ufer mit steilen Hängen oder auch mal nachts alleine mit dem Boot auf Aal & Zander ansitzen, durchs Raster. 
Gerne würde ich auch mal ans gelbe Riff fahren oder an Ost- oder Nordsee mal auf Dorsch angeln, aber da müsste man mich schon an der Reeling festzurren, damit ich nicht mirnichts-dirnichts über Board gehe. 
Also was bleibt mir, von der meiner Meinung nach zweitschönsten Sache im Leben, naklar... Ansitzangeln oder ein wenig Kunstköderbaden, in Zonen die nicht immer unbedingt DEN Fangerfolg versprechen.

Die hier in erster Linie angesprochene Problematik mit dem Finden einer geeigneten Angelstelle ist, denke ich, die am häufigsten von uns diskutierte und oftmals ärgerlichste Sache. Denn die Bequemlichkeit ist nun mal eine Eigenschaft, die in der Natur des Menschen liegt und somit sind gut zugängliche Angelstellen auch oftmals dem größten Angeldruck ausgesetzt.

Und hier kommt nun das AB ins Spiel, was ich an dieser Stelle mal lobenswert erwähnen will. Denn wer sich mit einer nicht allzu aufdringlichen Hartnäckigkeit, bei dem ein oder anderen AB-Mitglied über das Zielgewässer informiert, bekommt 100pro einen wertvollen resp. verwertbaren Tip. So ist es mir zumindest in Vergangenheit ergangen (blöder Ausdruck...aber egal). Schönen Gruss in diesem Zusammenhang an die Jungs vom RMD bei Bamberg und vorallem bei Forchheim sowie die Fischräuber aus SAD inkl. Franz_16#6!
Auch kann ich mich in der glücklichen Situation schätzen einen Haufen echt toller Angelkumpels zu haben, die mir an etwas schwierigeren Stellen mein Tackle mitbuckeln und neue Gewässer mit mir erkunden (thx leutz!!!)

Aber über eins sollten wir Gehandicapten uns auch klar sein, zuviel Mitleid ob unseren Schicksals will doch keiner und wenn ich mal wieder alleine losgezogen bin und an einer kniffligen, erfolgversprechenden Stelle noch einen guten Fang gelandet habe, zeigt mir das zu was der Mensch trotz Behinderung fähig ist. Auch bin ich der Überzeugung, wer die ein oder andere Herausforderung nicht in schöner Regelmäßigkeit annimmt, wird über kurz oder lang dieses schöne Hobby aus Bequemlichkeit oder Angst aufgeben.

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## Freja (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Wer als Gehbehinderte auch an Forellenteiche möchte, so kann ich ihm nur den Forellenteich Refflingsen empfehlen. 

http://www.sauerland-forellen.de/

Wer in Greifswald (Mecklenburg Vorpommern) am Ryck angeln möchte, so kann er das auch in Höhe des alten Speichers machen, oder am Studentenpfad, da sind zwischendurch immer wieder Plätze die direkt am Wasser sind und nicht abschüssig. Barsch, Zander und Hechte fängt man dort super. 

Oder in Stalbrode (Meck Pom) (Am Fähranleger nach Rügen) kann man wunderbar am Kai angeln. Heringe etc sind dort zu fangen. (Bodden)

Am Nethestausee (Naturpark Teutoburger Wald/Eggegebierge) gibt es einen neu gebauten Steg für Rollstuhlfahrer. So können die da ohne Probleme Angeln.

Dann hier noch einen Link für Norwegen:

http://www.rollinetzwerk.de/modules...s&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=190&page=1

Wir hatten da mal für einen Freund geschaut. Der war total begeistert und meinte man könnte überall super mit dem Rolli hin. Vielleicht ist ja was dabei!?


----------



## salvelinus71 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Großes Dankeschön Freja für die Tips:m. Wäre super wenn von den vielen Boardies noch ein paar "Insidertips" dazu kämen und dieser thread nicht gleich wieder vereinsamt.

DANKE nm|wavey:

Gruss - Ronny S.


----------



## ZanderSven (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Hallo,
da mein Cousin auch das angeln für sich entdeckt hat aber auch sehr sehr stark gehbehindert ist habe ich auch ein paar Stellen am Rhein gesucht wo er problemlos und gefahrlos hinkommt zum Angeln!
Naja in Wahrheit ist seine Behinderung leider so gross das er Problemlos den Sonderfischereischein bekommen hat...
Wäre auch immer gerne bereit andere Leute im Kreis Oberhausen Duisburg Wesel mit zu Angeln zu nehmen oder ein oder 2 Stellen am Rhein zu nennen!
Musste auch feststellen das an Manchen Kanälen das parken und Angeln teils sehr angenehm ist!
Grüsse Sven


----------



## Backfire (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Huhu|wavey:,

da mein Vater kaum noch laufen kann, habe ich in Klein-Krotzenburg am Main eine sehr gut erreichbare Angelstelle gefunden.

Also für das Rhein-Main-Gebiet kann ich die "Wiese" in Klein-Krotzenburg empfehlen. Man biegt von der Hauptstraße (L3065) in den Ostring ein, und fährt bis zum Ende durch. Dann ist man schon am Wasser. Man kann noch ein paar Meter rechts bis zum Durchfahrt-Verboten Schild in den Mainuferweg einfahren und auf der rechten Seite parken.
Hier seht ihr mein Schirmzelt , man kann aber auch sehen wo das Auto geparkt ist. Vom Auto aus gehts nur ein paar Meter über die Wiese, und schon ist man am Wasser.





Hier noch ein Bild von der Wasserseite.





Komplett barrierefrei vom Auto bis zum Wasser. Die Uferböschung ist auch nicht zu hoch, nachts ist es dank einer Straßenlaterne im Hintergrund nicht komplett dunkel.
Auch wenn die Stelle nahe am Ort liegt, ist es nachts doch recht still, und man ist trotzdem nicht mitten im Nirgendwo.
Ich angel dort hauptsächlich auf Aal, und hab auch schon den ein oder anderen gefangen. Als Beifang gab es bis jetzt Barbe, Döbel, Aland, Wels und Rotaugen. Nachts feedern ist nicht so mein Ding, habe aber dort schon Leute nachts kiloweise Brassen rausholen sehen. Zander gibt es, hab aber noch keinen gefangen. Karpfen sind, denke ich, eher selten.

mfg
Backi


----------



## salvelinus71 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*



Backfire schrieb:


> Huhu|wavey:,
> 
> da mein Vater kaum noch laufen kann, habe ich in Klein-Krotzenburg am Main eine sehr gut erreichbare Angelstelle gefunden.
> 
> ...


 
HI Backfire! 

was ist`n das für n`geiles gewässer? sieht irgendwie nachn kanal aus. aale und zander... wenn die dort gehen, dann sehen wir uns dieses jahr noch dort!!! mitte - ende august oder mitte september, nen kleines boardietreffen???


----------



## salvelinus71 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*



salvelinus71 schrieb:


> HI Backfire!
> 
> was ist`n das für n`geiles gewässer? sieht irgendwie nachn kanal aus. aale und zander... wenn die dort gehen, dann sehen wir uns dieses jahr noch dort!!! mitte - ende august oder mitte september, nen kleines boardietreffen???


 

sorry war so aufgeregt, wegen der schön zugänglichen strecke... klar ist das der main und da gibts aaaaaaaale!!! habt ihr vor euren füßen steinpackung oder nen normales ufer? und... wo ist das eigentlich..., von sw-thüringen zu euch (s-hessen) ist´s doch nen katzensprung, wir sind ja kwasi.... nachbarn!

bis später -gruss ronny s.!


----------



## ubannasch (14. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Bin leider auch gehbehindert und möchte am Rhein südlich von Bonn bis zur Grenze NRW angeln. Kennt jemand dort Stellen, die erreichbar sind und wo man in der Nähe parken kann? Ach ja, ich angelte früher gerne auf Raubfische.|bigeyes
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus.

Auch von mir ein Lob an das Forum hier.:vik:


----------



## Barbenspezi (14. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

@ubannasch
Rollstuhl? Oder andere Gehhilfen nötig?


----------



## ubannasch (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

@Barbenspezi
Ich benötige Gott sei dank noch keinen Rollstuhl, sondern nur einen Rollator. 
Einige Schritte gehen auch gaaaanz langsam zu Fuß. Jedoch ohne Gepäck da ich wegen der Wirbelsäule nichts heben/tragen darf. Ich habe da an die Fähren gedacht, jedoch weiß ich nicht, ob man dort parken darf z.B. zum Nachtangeln. Google maps habe ich schon hoch und runter gesucht.

Ich komme aus dem Westerwald und zum Rhein sind es so 50-60 Km. Bei uns gibt es nur diese Angelteiche, maaal ganz gut aber nicht auf Dauer. Desweiteren haben wir an der Sieg Fliegengewässer, jedoch kann ich das nun aus o.a. Gründen nicht mehr. Die Angelvereine mit Weiher haben meistens in diesen hauptsächlich Karpfen das ist nicht so mein Zielfisch. Vor ca. 20 Jahren, als ich noch in Düsseldorf wohnte und gesund war, hatte ich auch den Rheinschein. Damals war der Rhein immer für eine Überraschung gut und man konnte sich je nach Witterung, Uhrzeit und Wasserstand flexibel auf verschiedene Zielfische einstellen. Wie ich hier gelesen habe gibt es wohl jetzt ein Grundelproblem, das hatten wir damals nicht. Wir hatten damals das Problem beim Köderfischangeln, das dann Klodeckelgroße Brassen an den kleinen Haken gingen.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Margarelon (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Hallo Uwe!
Dann komm mal hier rüber http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=84425
Das ist der Thread für dein "Zielgebiet"... Hier wirst du bestimmt viele Tipps bekommen. Und unser Barbenspezi ist auch dort vertreten. Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir nicht ein paar schöne Stellen für dich finden!

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass du ein paar Meter mit deinem Rollator über den Asphalt und ein paar Schritte bis ans flache Ufer zum Stuhl hinbekommst? Bei dem derzeitigen Wasserstand fällt mir spontan der Kiesstreifen an der Mehlemer Fähre ein. John-Jay-McCloy-Ufer/Austraße. Kannst du auch bei google Maps nachsehen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Sagt mal , gehen eure Vereine garnicht auf eure Handicaps ein ?

Ich kann mich erinnern das bei uns ein langjähriges Mitglied gesundheitliche Probleme bekam und nicht mehr von hinten in die Boote einsteigen konnte.
Und innerhalb kürzester Zeit wurde der Steg umgebaut und man konnte bei einen Boot nun von der Seite einsteigen.
Es gehörte ab dem Zeitpunkt zu den allgemeinen Umgangsformen dieses Boot nicht zu benutzen sondern für gehandicapte Mitglieder frei zu halten.

Inzwischen haben wir sogar viele Stege bei denen man lieber von dort aus angelt als sich ein Boot zu nehmen.
Das grosse Problem sind aber m.E. nach die Zuwegungen zu den Vereinsgrundstücken - dort hört der Einfluss des Vereins auf.
Leider


----------



## Mr_Oakheart (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Heiii..

Cooler Thread 
Wollte auch mal was dazu schreiben.

Ich habe auch ein kleines Handycap.

Von Geburt an lebe ich mit einem arm, der linke arm geht mir nur bis zum ellenbogen. Der durch die Narbelschnuir abgebunden war.
Trotzdem geniesse ich mein Hobby, Bin Angler und seit mein 5 lebensjahr fußballer, ich spiele schon seit ca. 16 jahren im fußballverein.
macht spass


----------



## ubannasch (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

@ Ulrich Horst
Es liegt sicher nicht an den Vereinen, die kleinen Weiher sind auch gut zu erreichen#6, aber selten mit Raubfischen besetzt. Außerdem hat man an diesen mit einem kräftigen Wurf schon das andere Ufer erreicht. 
Die Sieg ist sehr flach und hauptsächlich Fliegenfischergebiet. Und es ist halt etwas anderes an einem gr. Strom wie den Rhein zu angeln. Man hat halt mehr Möglichkeiten und es ist abwechslungsreicher.#6
Ansonsten gibt es noch die künstlichen Gewässer hier unter dem Namen "Forellenpuff" geführt. Ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.
1 mal im Jahr fahre ich zur Ostsee zum Meeresangeln. Brandung und Kutter.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## u-see fischer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Für Rheinangler im Großraum Düsseldorf, hier kann man auch mit einem Rollstuhl zur Angelstelle fahren: http://goo.gl/maps/4VpsM, liegt in unmittelbarer Nähe der Düsseldorfer Messe.

Zur Bootsmesse im Januar wird die Rampe benötigt, um Boote, die nicht mehr auf Straßen transportiert werden können, aus dem (Rhein)Wasser zu heben. Vom Parkplatz gehts auf asphaltierter Rampe bis ans Wasser.

Lediglich bei schönem Wetter ist die Stelle mit Partyfolk und Speedbootfahrer überlaufen |gr: #q.

Der stammt genau von dieser Rampe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3458901&postcount=794


----------



## ubannasch (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Habe mich gestern in Bad Honnef mit 2 Forenmitglieder getroffen und möchte mich hier noch einmal herzlich für die zuvorkommende Art und Weise des Treffens bedanken.

#6 Weiter so.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Barbenspezi (21. August 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Na, ich will doch hoffen, dass wir dies dann später noch mit einer kalten Hefeschorle beim Ansitzangeln besiegeln.
Hoffe, ihr habt noch 1-2 schöne Stellen gefunden, wo es für dich möglich war, an das Wasser zu kommen.


----------



## Pusher (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Hallo, weiß jemand wie das in Bayern mit einem Schwerbehinderten Ausweis und Angeln ausschaut. 
Es geht um einen Klienten von mir, er ist 15Jahre alt und schwer Behindert. Ich möchte gerne mal mit ihm zum Angeln. Er wird wohl nie selbständig eine Angelrute führen können, jedoch würde ich ihn gerne mal die Rute halten und ihn einkurbeln lassen, bzw ihn auswerfen lassen mit hilfe meinerseits...
 Ich vermute jetzt mal das wenn ein Fischereiaufseher mich dabei sieht, ich meine Schein abgeben muss oder? Jedenfalls macht es für meine Klienten keinen Sinn den Schein zu machen (es wäre ihm auch nicht möglich) gibt es da vielleicht irgendwelche anderen möglichkeiten?
MfG


----------



## siasal (14. April 2013)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Bei unserem Vereinsgewässer wurde so ein Platz vor kurzen eingerichtet


----------



## Bobster (15. April 2013)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Sehr schön,
das ist mir zumindest eine lobende Antwort wert.

Weiter so...#6


----------



## Housic (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Angler mit Handikap*

Altmühl in 91757 Treuchtlingen. Sehr viele Stellen wo man leicht direkt mit dem Rollstuhl ans Wasser kommt. 

Gast-Tageskarte 10€ erhältlich bei Shell Tankstelle ebenfalls in Treuchtlingen.

Falls Interesse besteht, könnte ich auch paar Bilder machen von guten Stellen, einfach melden 

Gruß


----------

